# 2004 Fleetwood Revolution Windshield Wipers Problems



## Bob_hh (Apr 25, 2013)

My windshield wipers won't operate on my 2004 Fleetwood Revolution. Does anyone have any tips on how to diagnose them?


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Bob. other than "won't work" can you give us a little more info. If they just stopped, maybe a fuse, or if you live in a area where it really gets  cold and you went to turn them on, maybe a in the control  arm. But I think we need just a little more info.

good luck on finding and getting them fixed


----------



## LEN (Apr 26, 2013)

Fuse - Switch-- motor-- frozen arms-- broken wire, about all that I can think of to go wrong.

LEN


----------

